# Thought about starting to reload my own.... but there's no primers to be found??!!



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

I was just checking around the web on sites that sell primers ect... They are all out of stock. So why would anybody go out and buy the machine press and other stuff needed to make bullets when you can't buy the parts to make the bullets??... Sheesh!!! Even "Dillion precision" who makes loaders are backed up!!
This is all getting crazy. First, you can't find bullets. Now, you can't find the materials to make bullets. I'll bet every tire store in the nation is getting ramsacked for their lead tire weights.


----------



## ohccw9 (Jan 26, 2013)

You are right. it's a shame!!! Hopefully things will calm down soon.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Here in west Central Florida there does not seem to be a shortage of ammunition except for at Walmart. In the past week my LGS has sold over 330,000 rounds of 22LR ammo alone.There shelves seem to be very well stocked with ammo and they just received a shipment of AR 15. But man are the prices going up an AR 15 that I could have purchased several months ago for $900.00 is well over $3,000 now.

As for reloading I just started this past week because of the price of ammo. I found a local reloading store and was able to purchase 2 Dillon presses and the dies needed to reload the 4 pistol calibers that I shoot. I also picked up enough components to reload 3500 round of ammo.


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

This whole thing is crazy. I've been getting rid of some of my excess crap both before and after our move. Over at the "e" place I sold three sets of 223 dies last week for over $450. Used dies. I had a Dillon primer pocket swager that I'm no longer using. I offered it to a friend for $75 and he didn't want it. They sell new for slightly over $100. I listed it on the auction and it sold for $187! Now that's crazy. 

Getting set up to reload is a good idea, but right now it will be difficult to get everything put together. Be patient and take your time. This craziness won't last forever.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Monday after the Sandy Hook shooting the run on stuff had begun. I managed to get a few bricks of what I needed (SR & LP) but it was close. I wish I'd thought to grab more, since it looks like it could be a while before supply catches up with demand. Last time I looked, any powder that I might wish to use for anything has been sold out for some time. .224 dia bullets might as well be hen's teeth, at least in any weight that I'd consider. Sportsman's warehouse ammo & reloading section reminds of pictures from the soviet era. Everything is picked clean.


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

ohccw9 said:


> You are right. it's a shame!!! Hopefully things will calm down soon.


I found some primers.. I bought all 5000 that they had. Purchased 5000 shell casings. Now I need the rest of the stuff.


----------

